# Danby Bar Fridge won't shut off



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

Ok I have a full size bar fridge with no freezer on it but the compressor constantly runs and everything inside is cool and the proper temp. I can only get it to shut off if I turn the thermostat to the '1' setting. If i turn it back up again eventually it turns the compressor on and never shuts off again. I've cleaned the coil on the back of the fridge but I'm not sure what else I can try.

Shyte.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

What happens if you leave it on 1?


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

It works but things aren't as cold as I would like them to be. If I turn it up everything is nice and cold but the compressor never turns off.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How old is it ?


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

It's a Danby D1002W. I'm only guessing but I would say maybe 10 years old?? It was in the house we just bought and this house is only 12 years old.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Have the cold ontrol switch and the timer checked.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Might want to check the door seal. Shut the door on a dollar bill and slide the bill around the seal. You should feel a slight *tug all the way* around.

Do you know what the temp gets to in the fridge?

Also, make sure the baffle between the freezer and the food department is not blocked.


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

I checked the seal of the door and that seems fine, I get a slight tug all the way around it. I put in a thermometer in the fridge and it was set to around 3 of 7(max) and the temp was about 45 degrees. Also there's no freezer on this fridge.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Also there's no freezer on this fridge


Oops! Being a bar fridge, I really did not know whether it had a freezer or not. Hmm, I normally shot for close to 40 degrees. 45 may be close enough for a bar fridge.


Duh! I just reread your op and see where you said it does not have a freeezer. I can't say I have ever worked on a bar fridge. I guess it just has one stat. And that is a guess. If it is not the stat, and it is fully charged with refrigerant with no blockage in the lines, I am at a loss right now.

Have you checked the light bulb in it? Appliance bulb? Correct wattage? Held the switch while the door is open to make sure the light goes out?

Btw, I usually let one sit overnight when I changed a setting before checking the temp.


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

Yep correct wattage on bulb and I did check to see if the light goes out. You can see right before the door closes the light goes out. Yea I only had the thermometer in the fridge for about an hour before I read the temp on it so It may go a bit lower, it just never shuts off.. I pulled out the temp control last night and got the number off it. Did a bit of searching online and could only find it in Germany or Europe. That doesn't help me much if thats the problem. The problem is the fridge itself isn't worth that much to have a guy come out and fix it. I would like to replace that control myself but can't find it anywhere. The number I got off it was 077B6094. Thanks.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Have you tried this number?
1-866-925-PART(7278) 

US Help Center - Open 7 Days a Week

I searched around with that number, no luck. Maybe the fridge's model and serial number would help. Try Partsstore.com. I think that is it.


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

Ok I found a different part number on that control unit which is a Danby part number. It's 540283. I can only find Danby part number 540263 which is called a cold control thermostat. U think I should try replacing this??


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

I have a picture of the back of the fridge near the compressor and something doesn't look right on one end. The file size is way too big to attach here tho. Any way I can send you this pic so you can tell me if it looks correct or not??
Thanks.


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

I put my meter on the cold control and it reads infinity on the off position and pretty much zero on the coldest setting which sounds right to me.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

It has been a long time since I worked on appliances, and that brand is completely foreign to me. I would call the number I posted to see if they can put you on the right track.


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the cold control sensor seem properly secured to the inside of the frig? If this unit has a plate style evaporator instead of coils inside, it my have been designed with the sensing bulb attached right to the evap looking for lower than cabinet temps to cycle off. If its not properly attached, it my not be reading the correct temps.


----------



## user79782 (May 13, 2010)

The only thing I see inside the fridge is the cold control assembly which I removed and put back on. As tight as it can go on. Set it for 2 last night and it's still running today.


----------

